# Pictures Of Tee's: show all the colorways on an ecommerce site?



## c0nfused2 (Mar 9, 2007)

so i was wondering, if i wanted to offer a tshirt in any color tee's that i carry, and any color ink that i carry, should i show an image of the tshirt in every color tee and color of graphics? there all 1 color designs.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Pictures Of Tee's*

I've often thought the same question, I've also come to the conclusion that yes you probably should. I like to be able to see everything, if I can't I'm less likely to buy. It's all about visuals!


----------



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Pictures Of Tee's*

I would make an image of every color too.
Not everybody can imagine how a print looks on a different background. And the background can have a great influence on the image itself.
E.g. a small gray square on a black background looks light.
The same gray square on a white background looks dark.


----------

